# Guaranteed Muscle



## John H. (Apr 1, 2004)

The very best way to achieve the Muscle you WANT is to stick with it. It WILL come FOR SURE as long as you stay focused, make sure you get the proper nutrition, rest, and DO the exercises concentrating on what you are doing. Communicate with each muscle as you are doing them. Become aware of your body while you do each exercise telling it what you want and listening too to what your body tells you. Remember too that just because you may think you are tired does not always mean that you need to rest. You may just want to rachet it up more because demands you make are one of the factors in muscle growth. 

If you REALLY want Muscle you must honestly work for it but the rewards are WELL WORTH THE EFFORT and in the end it is really NOT as hard as you may sometimes think. The end result is entirely based on the honest effort you put into it. You WILL get so much more than you realize if you will only BE honest. 

Men with REAL Muscle work for it and  they GET what they work for. Observe Men you know that HAVE total muscle everywhere and see for yourself how they EARN it. NOTHING in life that is WORTH IT and is damn good necessarily comes "easily" but when you do get involved you find it is not always as hard as you think it may be. 

Consistency - stay with it! It WILL HAPPEN! Be smart about it! Learn! 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## squanto (Apr 1, 2004)

weird, all i did was buy a bowflex and my muscles just came about by themselves, i didnt even have to use it... i guess everyones different.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice change John


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Tony Robbins  j/k


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by squanto *_
> weird, all i did was buy a bowflex and my muscles just came about by themselves, i didnt even have to use it... i guess everyones different.



I'm on the beer and TV routine.  It worked even better than my purchasing equipment and stashing it in my basement routine.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Smart arse


----------



## John H. (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> I'm on the beer and TV routine.  It worked even better than my purchasing equipment and stashing it in my basement routine.


 Hi Cow. Hate to tell ya Buddy but you really are not helping yourself at all if you are speaking truthfully here. Hope you are just kidding!  There is NOTHING like PURE TOTAL MUSCLE all over. Those that have it KNOW it for sure!  Take Care, John H.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Cow. Hate to tell ya Buddy but you really are not helping yourself at all if you are speaking truthfully here. Hope you are just kidding!  There is NOTHING like PURE TOTAL MUSCLE all over. Those that have it KNOW it for sure!  Take Care, John H.



I'm definitely kidding.  I hardly drink beer (Although I like to get pretty crunked when I do) and watch relatively little TV.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Cow. Hate to tell ya Buddy but you really are not helping yourself at all if you are speaking truthfully here. Hope you are just kidding!  There is NOTHING like PURE TOTAL MUSCLE all over. Those that have it KNOW it for sure!  Take Care, John H.


20 bucks says this guys like 5'4" 125lbs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

who, cow?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

> There is NOTHING like PURE TOTAL MUSCLE all over. Those that have it KNOW it for sure! Take Care, John H.


NO The Preacher


----------



## John H. (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> 20 bucks says this guys like 5'4" 125lbs


 Hi Spitfire. You loose. Sorry to disappoint you - 6'1" @ 193 lbs.  I know what I am talking about - I am just sharing with those that are truly interested in making their lives much better. NOT trying to be a "preacher" ever! Just stating FACT! Take Care, John H.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2004)

Bro, I'm 6'1" @ 190, not to disappoint 'YOU' but your the same proportion as the 5'4", proving my point, thanks 



> There is NOTHING like PURE TOTAL MUSCLE all over. Those that have it KNOW it for sure!


You should be a little more than 3lbs heavier then me. Yeah


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Bro, I'm 6'1" @ 190, not to disappoint 'YOU' but your the same proportion as the 5'4", proving my point, thanks
> 
> 
> You should be a little more than 3lbs heavier then me. Yeah


 Hi Spitfire. What I am saying is that the MORE Muscle a Man has and the more quality and purity of it the better. Not JUST the weight of a person's body but the weight of real pure muscle that weighs. Muscle weighs more that fat. MUCH BETTER! Being totally healthy has a life all its own. Rock hard super chiseled pure muscle is LIFE ITSELF and a Man that has as much as he can develop - earn - makes all things better for him and those that care about him too. Truthfully! And it is not always that "hard" to earn it too. Nature has a way of telling us "secrets" about ourselves we probably do not even think about or realize - through muscle. To KNOW that sometimes makes it necessary to have been sick or unhealthy so a person can realize what they DO NOT WANT - to be UNhealthy. We (meaning everyone perhaps) take things for granted sometimes and forget. Muscle has  ways of "speaking" to us. Even when we least "expect it".  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2004)

so a pound of muscle weighs more than a pound of fat?


----------



## jaysun (Apr 5, 2004)

a pound of muscle is the same as a pound of fat. They are both one pound. duh.


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> so a pound of muscle weighs more than a pound of fat?


  Hi Yanick. I forget where I read that (more than one place) but yes, a pound of muscle weighs more that a pound of fat. Probably because of the QUALITY of the Muscle too - close fibers, etc. And the associated strength a person receives from developing and having Muscle - fat just kinda "exists" - Muscle is earned and developed and made more "perfect". Denser.  If you (meaning anyone here) were to FEEL the Muscles of a Man that works out damn hard and that is ripped you will FEEL their strength, hardness and total volume. You will even SEE that fact. When you feel fat it feels lifeless and mushy and sickly and soft and less dense. Muscle FEELS alive and looks alive because it IS. It has more density and volume and life itself. Find this out for yourself. ASK a Man that you KNOW works out well and ask him if you can feel what he has - it is a compliment to him and to you actually and a recognition and mutual respect for work very well done. Doing that - the feeling - actually TELLS you BOTH something neither of you MAY have realized. There is true beauty, respect, honor, dignity, etc. in pure muscle and a Man that honestly works for his. He finds that out himself. Share that with others too so they too will understand. Life is real - so is REAL Muscle. Take Care, John H.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaysun *_
> a pound of muscle is the same as a pound of fat. They are both one pound. duh.



good job, you get a gold star  

only reason i posted that was :



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Spitfire. What I am saying is that the MORE Muscle a Man has and the more quality and purity of it the better. *Not JUST the weight of a person's body but the weight of real pure muscle that weighs. Muscle weighs more that fat*. MUCH BETTER! Being totally healthy has a life all its own. Rock hard super chiseled pure muscle is LIFE ITSELF and a Man that has as much as he can develop - earn - makes all things better for him and those that care about him too. Truthfully! And it is not always that "hard" to earn it too. Nature has a way of telling us "secrets" about ourselves we probably do not even think about or realize - through muscle. To KNOW that sometimes makes it necessary to have been sick or unhealthy so a person can realize what they DO NOT WANT - to be UNhealthy. We (meaning everyone perhaps) take things for granted sometimes and forget. Muscle has  ways of "speaking" to us. Even when we least "expect it".



what the hell is pure, quality muscle?

EDIT:



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Yanick. I forget where I read that (more than one place) but yes, a pound of muscle weighs more that a pound of fat. Probably because of the QUALITY of the Muscle too - close fibers, etc. And the associated strength a person receives from developing and having Muscle - fat just kinda "exists" - Muscle is earned and developed and made more "perfect". Denser.  If you (meaning anyone here) were to FEEL the Muscles of a Man that works out damn hard and that is ripped you will FEEL their strength, hardness and total volume. You will even SEE that fact. When you feel fat it feels lifeless and mushy and sickly and soft and less dense. Muscle FEELS alive and looks alive because it IS. It has more density and volume and life itself. Find this out for yourself. ASK a Man that you KNOW works out well and ask him if you can feel what he has - it is a compliment to him and to you actually and a recognition and mutual respect for work very well done. Doing that - the feeling - actually TELLS you BOTH something neither of you MAY have realized. There is true beauty, respect, honor, dignity, etc. in pure muscle and a Man that honestly works for his. He finds that out himself. Share that with others too so they too will understand. Life is real - so is REAL Muscle. Take Care, John H.



Umm, i dun know where to start.  Fat is alive too, it is metabolically active, just to a very tiny extent, so tiny that its negligible.  Hard, dense muscle = sarcomere hypertrophy, puffy balloon looking muscle = sarcoplasmic hypertrophy.  BF, levels will directly affect the way a muscle looks and feels.  Powerlifters have tons of muscle, but feel them and they won't be as hard as say a bb at 6% even if he is 6 foot and weighs 150lbs.  Also what is real muscle, and what is pure, quality muscle?

Lastly i leave you with one more question, lets see if you get it yet (hint read the post that replied to my first question).  What is heavier 50lbs of feathers or 50lbs of brick?


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaysun *_
> a pound of muscle is the same as a pound of fat. They are both one pound. duh.


 Hi Jaysun. A pound is a pound BUT what kind of "pound(s)" do YOU want fat or Muscle? Muscle weighs more than fat. See what I am saying. Why would you want to carry around fat when you can have Muscle. Why would you wants pounds of fat when you will be so MUCH BETTER OFF having pounds of Muscle. You REALLY FEEL so much better when it is Muscle - ALL Muscle. Your total bodyweight can be either that of fat or of Muscle. Men who have Muscle even look better because they are better. Fat helps no one. It can actually end up killing you too. Muscle DOES IT ALL. Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> good job, you get a gold star
> 
> only reason i posted that was :
> ...


 Hi Yanick. The VERY BEST a Man can develop. HONESTLY AND SINCERELY AND ACCURATELY SO. Properly trained with proper form, proper nutrition, proper rest. (You can not have one without the other to succeed). VERY healthy and "clean". FLAWLESS. "Ultra". EVERY FIBER perfectly honed. Perfectly developed. Perfectly fed. Etc.  "Communicated with" in the process. 

I would not call fat "alive" and believe it to be living. You can call it "existing" but who wants to "just exist"? 

Sure a pound of feathers and a pound of brick weigh the same. So does a pound of Muscle and a pound of fat. I said MUSCLE WEIGHS MORE THAN FAT. It does. The purer the more. Volume is not the only measure. A Man can appear to be bigger but that does not make him better. It is the quality and purity of the Muscle he develops that determines the HONESTY of his Muscle. And its completeness. And its true health and totality. Bodyfat does determine the "look" but it can also determine the quality of overall health - and Muscle - too.


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> good job, you get a gold star
> 
> only reason i posted that was :
> ...


 Hi Yanick. I personally want the VERY BEST quality and purity of Muscle - every fiber. Everyone needs SOME percentage of fat but to a munimum. Not to excess. Muscle NEEDS to be its VERY BEST possible and that is determined by the willingness of an individual and his honesty and accuracy to that end. His honest desire and knowledge and his end result. 

I "got" what you said the first time. I said MUSCLE WEIGHS MORE THAN FAT. The volume. But a pound of Muscle WEIGHS the same as a pound of fat. A pound of feathers WEIGHS the same as a pound of bricks. 

Fat, the more there is, is closer to death actually. There needs to be an honest accurate balance and porportion. Everyone needs SOME fat but NOT much. MUSCLE allows people to TRULY LIVE and DO and BE... Fat, especially by itself and to excess inhibits. Even destroys. 
""
Take Care, John H.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2004)

i see what your getting at now.  Its more of an enlightened, philosophical thing.

But about muscle weighing more than fat...then bricks weigh more than feathers, but 50lbs of bricks=50lbs of feathers.  So we go to high school science to explain this predicament.

Mass: A unified body of matter.

Volume: The amount of space occupied by a three-dimensional object or region of space, expressed in cubic units.

Density: The mass per unit volume of a substance under specified conditions of pressure and temperature. (D=M/V)

^Ref: Dictionary.com

Weight = Massx3.81 <---acceleration due to gravity if i still remember it correctly.

Muscle is denser than fat, not heavier.

You're thinking is correct, but your terminology is wrong, and i hate when people use words incorrectly.  Like HIT'ers and intensity...INTENSITY IS % of 1RM, NOT HOW HARD YOUR WORKOUT WAS!

And, yes i am a nitpicky little biatch


----------



## j.h.ater (Apr 5, 2004)

John H., you ignorant slut,

you said, and I quote "A POUND of muscle weighs more than a POUND of fat".

You did not say simply "muscle weighs more than fat"

Go re-read your previous posts, moron.

A little life advice: admit when you're wrong, and you'll go a lot further.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 5, 2004)

A little more life advice- Dont be so weird!


----------



## j.h.ater (Apr 5, 2004)

it's John H.'s weirdness that got him banned from bb.com.

He argues with everyone.
He never admits when he's wrong.
He always ties whatever he's talking about into some speach about the merits of homosexuality.
He's completely ignorant on the subject of bodybuilding.
He repeats his quotes about "PURE MUSCLE" ad nauseum.
He randomly inserts CAPS and "quotes" throughout his posts.

Just give him a little more time, and the mods will likely ban him from this board as well.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> The very best way to achieve the Muscle you WANT is to stick with it. It WILL come FOR SURE as long as you stay focused, make sure you get the proper nutrition, rest, and DO the exercises concentrating on what you are doing. Communicate with each muscle as you are doing them. Become aware of your body while you do each exercise telling it what you want and listening too to what your body tells you. Remember too that just because you may think you are tired does not always mean that you need to rest. You may just want to rachet it up more because demands you make are one of the factors in muscle growth.
> 
> If you REALLY want Muscle you must honestly work for it but the rewards are WELL WORTH THE EFFORT and in the end it is really NOT as hard as you may sometimes think. The end result is entirely based on the honest effort you put into it. You WILL get so much more than you realize if you will only BE honest.
> ...



That all sounds good, but WHERE are pics?


----------



## squanto (Apr 5, 2004)

id have to agree with j.h.ater. what the hell is john h talking about anyway? what was the point of starting this post... a pep talk? i dont think this is the pep talk forum.

also, john, if ur gonna post on this forum please keep the caps and quotes out of here it makes me want to puke.

sorry i just dont understand why this post was even started. to state the obvious?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by j.h.ater *_
> it's John H.'s weirdness that got him banned from bb.com.
> 
> He argues with everyone.
> ...


^ Thats funny as hell ^
Bytheway is your name John H. Hater


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i see what your getting at now.  Its more of an enlightened, philosophical thing.
> 
> But about muscle weighing more than fat...then bricks weigh more than feathers, but 50lbs of bricks=50lbs of feathers.  So we go to high school science to explain this predicament.
> ...


  Hi Yanick. OK. I should have stated it differently I guess. But I think you understand that Muscle is more important and valuable and meaningful than fat (in the sense that fat will not do for ya what Muscle will...). Anyway, sorry for the confusion. I was not trying to be diffficult at all. A pound of anything does most certainly weigh a pound. 

Guess I am more from the "old school".... Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by j.h.ater *_
> John H., you ignorant slut,
> 
> you said, and I quote "A POUND of muscle weighs more than a POUND of fat".
> ...


    J. H. Hater. (You must be from www.bodybuilding.com since many there - not all - communicate as you do with others as if they know it all). I guess what was on my mind did not translate into my fingers when I was typing. A pound of anything does weigh a pound. I was speaking of volume and did not state my thoughts correctly. 

I can tell you "hating" will eat you up. You are entirely free to hate all you want. 

But PURE MUSCLE IS PURE MUSCLE and any MAN that has it KNOWS THAT FOR DAMN SURE AND IS DAMN PROUD TO OWN HIS OWN AND HAVE WORKED FOR AND EARN THEM! To people of this mentality  and to those that want them for themselves sincerely I am speaking. For those that like to damn and hate I will not waste your time and please do not waste mine. 

 John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> That all sounds good, but WHERE are pics?


 Hi Deeznuts. Here is a photo of a Man that is very close to how I am. Please see:  http://t-forums.t-mag.com/readTopic.do?id=251039 (His name is "Reverse").  This man has PURE muscle. Another Man I really like and has accomplished very well is Hamdullah Aykutlu. He appears in some photos in many of the bodybuilding books. Also see: http://t-forums.t-mag.com/readTopic.do?id=243717. This man's name is "George J". He represents what I look like also. I post these Men and their photos with total respect to them and honor and show there photos to provide some idea as to my present condition. I will not post photos of myself due to the hatred and bigotry that exists with regard to some people. I have my family and friends to think about first. If it was just me I would have absolutely no problem - I CAN defend myself BIGTIME. NOT bragging, just saying... Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by squanto *_
> id have to agree with j.h.ater. what the hell is john h talking about anyway? what was the point of starting this post... a pep talk? i dont think this is the pep talk forum.
> 
> also, john, if ur gonna post on this forum please keep the caps and quotes out of here it makes me want to puke.
> ...


 Hi Squanto. Not all things are necessarily "obvious" to all people and some do need a little encouragement. The capital letters are for emphasis. They are used to give added notice to what is being said. Take Care, John H.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by j.h.ater *_
> Just give him a little more time, and the mods will likely ban him from this board as well.



gotta say...i doubt it.  Prince is 'bout as cool as they get when it comes to banning people.  being "weird" or any of the other stuff you listed isn't going to do it.

there are more than a few people here who'd be long gone if Prince took banning members lightly.

seems to be you have to be blatantly abusive and rude to get booted. (can't say that i've seen that in John H)


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

He is 1.78 cm tall


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> seems to be you have to be blatantly abusive and rude to get booted. (can't say that i've seen that in John H)



Golds_Soldier is a perfect example, he lasted for months here after being previously banned. On other forums I saw him on he lasted about 6 weeks or so, and he was an outright ass.

To my knowlege John has always been a gentleman.


----------



## odin52 (Apr 5, 2004)

man johnny h sure does get knocked on alot around here. Seems like a nice guy but that take care shit at the end of every post kinda creeps me out. I don't think not posting pics should get you booted though.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Deeznuts. Here is a photo of a Man that is very close to how I am. Please see:  http://t-forums.t-mag.com/readTopic.do?id=251039 (His name is "Reverse").  This man has PURE muscle. Another Man I really like and has accomplished very well is Hamdullah Aykutlu. He appears in some photos in many of the bodybuilding books. Also see: http://t-forums.t-mag.com/readTopic.do?id=243717. This man's name is "George J". He represents what I look like also. I post these Men and their photos with total respect to them and honor and show there photos to provide some idea as to my present condition. I will not post photos of myself due to the hatred and bigotry that exists with regard to some people. I have my family and friends to think about first. If it was just me I would have absolutely no problem - I CAN defend myself BIGTIME. NOT bragging, just saying... Take Care, John H.



Fair enough man, but don't worry. If you look anything like those pics you should have no problem with people being hateful.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2004)

... and people thought the "JAG is the National Bench Press champion" thread was a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## John H. (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Fair enough man, but don't worry. If you look anything like those pics you should have no problem with people being hateful.


 Hi Deeznuts. If it was JUST me I'd post my own but I want to protect my family and my friends and given the hatred and bigotry that some possess I feel "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" here. These men whose photos I have pictured ARE a true representation of me - NOT bragging, just honestly saying (I have been told this many times by people who KNOW me personally). When this world - or at least this country "grows up" and realizes and understands honestly and accurately  about Sexuality  that there IS variety there too as with everything else in life and living I will post my own photos  no problem. I have absolutely no problem defending myself - I have had those who thought they could "straighten me out" before and while I will never said I was completely successful defending myself all the time I sure make damn sure they remember who I AM and that "we tangled" - I am a FIRM BELIEVER that when it comes to physical confrontation and it can not be avoided with reason I WILL DO my VERY BEST. I have been told by others I KNOW what I am doing and put up "one hell of a fight".  One of my best Buddies told me long ago that when you have to get into a fight you FIGHT to the end and that you beat the "S**t" out of them so they KNOW they fought with you and that you WILL FIGHT and that they will never want to revisit that again with you - I follow this information to the letter. No one wins them all - I am no exception - but I do not back down when it comes to it.  Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Fair enough man, but don't worry. If you look anything like those pics you should have no problem with people being hateful.


 Hi Deeznuts. I looked at your photos and I can tell you you ARE WELL ON YOUR WAY - NEVER STOP Weight lifting and Bodybuilding Buddy - NEVER - it PAYS you back BIGTIME ALL THE TIME!!! Look at what you HAVE ACCOMPLISHED!!!! Incredible beauty and completeness!!!! KEEP GOING!!!!! TDGC, John H.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> If it was JUST me I'd post my own but I want to protect my family and my friends and given the hatred and bigotry that some possess I feel "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" here. These men whose photos I have pictured ARE a true representation of me - John H.



Just take the pictures from the neck down or block out your face -easy enough right.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Deeznuts. I looked at your photos and I can tell you you ARE WELL ON YOUR WAY - NEVER STOP Weight lifting and Bodybuilding Buddy - NEVER - it PAYS you back BIGTIME ALL THE TIME!!! Look at what you HAVE ACCOMPLISHED!!!! Incredible beauty and completeness!!!! KEEP GOING!!!!! TDGC, John H.




Thanks man, and I understand your reasoning.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Deeznuts. If it was JUST me I'd post my own but I want to protect my family and my friends and given the hatred and bigotry that some possess I feel "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" here. These men whose photos I have pictured ARE a true representation of me - NOT bragging, just honestly saying (I have been told this many times by people who KNOW me personally). When this world - or at least this country "grows up" and realizes and understands honestly and accurately  about Sexuality  that there IS variety there too as with everything else in life and living I will post my own photos  no problem. I have absolutely no problem defending myself - I have had those who thought they could "straighten me out" before and while I will never said I was completely successful defending myself all the time I sure make damn sure they remember who I AM and that "we tangled" - I am a FIRM BELIEVER that when it comes to physical confrontation and it can not be avoided with reason I WILL DO my VERY BEST. I have been told by others I KNOW what I am doing and put up "one hell of a fight".  One of my best Buddies told me long ago that when you have to get into a fight you FIGHT to the end and that you beat the "S**t" out of them so they KNOW they fought with you and that you WILL FIGHT and that they will never want to revisit that again with you - I follow this information to the letter. No one wins them all - I am no exception - but I do not back down when it comes to it.  Take Care, John H.



So you're saying you don't want to post your pictures because your gay and you will be persecuted?  Unless you're wearing a pink shit that says "I'm gay and proud!" on it in the pictures, then we would have had no idea if you didn't post that.  You don't have to show your face either.  I don't see what a picture is going to change about your sexuality or how we view it.


----------



## j.h.ater (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> So you're saying you don't want to post your pictures because your gay and you will be persecuted?  Unless you're wearing a pink shit that says "I'm gay and proud!" on it in the pictures, then we would have had no idea if you didn't post that.  You don't have to show your face either.  I don't see what a picture is going to change about your sexuality or how we view it.



Cowpimp,

good luck trying to argue with an idiot.

On his previous lurking-ground, "bodybuilding.com" where he was banned, people would point this out to him, but he always came up with some b.s. reply.  

What you, and everyone else on this board will soon realize, is that John H. is a made-up character.  He gets caught up in his lies all the time....just wait and see.

He has no good reason why he can't post a picture of just his body without his face.  His excuse that he'll be persecuted is b.s..  How would anyone know his identity through looking at a picture of his body?  it's a total joke.

I love how he says people tell him he looks like that picture. (BTW, that's the same story he used to tell over at bb.com.)  Exactly how did people tell him that?  I can imagine the situation..."Hey John H.  You know, you should really see this picture I found on the internet!  Your body looks just like this guy!"....what a f***ing joke.

The reality is that he is not who he says he is.  Just wait for more of his inconsistencies.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 7, 2004)

I think He^ is J H's alter ego. Funny


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 7, 2004)

Everyone one of his posts has been in this thread dissing on John.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by j.h.ater *_
> Cowpimp,
> 
> good luck trying to argue with an idiot.
> ...



Dude...i dont know you or john h.
but i think a person who spends his time going from one forum to another JUST to make another person feel bad...

is the biggest fucking joke of all

I mean even if he is all the things you say....why do you care so damn much?

"You're a darned fool"


----------



## John H. (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> So you're saying you don't want to post your pictures because your gay and you will be persecuted?  Unless you're wearing a pink shit that says "I'm gay and proud!" on it in the pictures, then we would have had no idea if you didn't post that.  You don't have to show your face either.  I don't see what a picture is going to change about your sexuality or how we view it.



Hi Cow. I am actually BiSexual - another natural variation of Sexuality in Human Beings, nature and life. But I am not ignorant to the hatred and the bigotry of some. An ounce of prevention is always worth a pound of cure. I will always protect my family and my friends first. And I am not out to brag or boast. I and what I do and have done speaks for itself Bodybuilding wise especially and those that know me personally know me. I am not out to prove anything necessarily to anyone.  Take Care, John H.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 8, 2004)

I wouldn't take advice from someone that says he looks like something and then won't post a pic.  You could be Erkel from Herkel for all we know.  
If you want people to take your advice, you'll need to make them want to take it - and the only way is to give them proof of your accomplishments.
Also, if you are a farmer and construction worker, how do you make posts all day?


----------



## John H. (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by j.h.ater *_
> Cowpimp,
> 
> good luck trying to argue with an idiot.
> ...



"j. h. ater":

I speak the truth and am accurate. I am not perfect and never said I was. I deal with people personally one on one and those that know me personally know me. I did not ask their opinion they offered it willingly. 

As for Bodybuilding.com all anyone has to do is view some of the posts on that Board to see how some people can be... That Board is fast becoming a haven for those that hate and are very bigoted. Anyone that will think for themselves and not just be led and those that can figure things out for themselves and reason and speak honestly and accurately with others as an adult will not be there long. 

As for "lurking" I certainly do not have to do that. I have nothing to hide and am as honest as a person can be. I see nothing wrong with discussions and discussing in an effort for understanding, honesty, completeness, accuracy, sincereity, etc. I am not one to waste my time hating another - hate consumes the hater and is damning. I take no part in that waste of a person's life. I believe in living life as it is intended and help others do the same whenever I can. I am constructive not destructive. 

I stand completely by what I say. If I say something that may upset a person's "sensitivities" I do not deliberately mean to do that but I do find that those that object to what I have to say are more often not aware of the true facts of a subject either by self-design or they have been led to "believe" without doing their own homework. Having or developing an open mind and being objective is always a positive thing for anyone. Those that close their minds like a steel trap put themselves in that trap and create any associated fear(s). The more a person is willing to know the better off they are and the less fearful.

As for me being "made-up" nothing could be further from the truth. And as for lying - I do not. I do not need to ever. There is no reason for me to lie about anything. 

As for a person's body - people will certainly remember especially if it is memorable to be sure. 

My creating of the topic of this thread was and is an effort to encourage others to begin or to continue because by doing so they will - with focus and proper knowledge - succeed - GUARANTEED. Those that truly want Muscle as pure as it can be WILL SUCCEED. All they have to do is pay attention closely to the basics and stay with it. Those that HAVE Muscle that is the very best a person can obtain KNOW what I am talking about. BIGTIME!

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> I wouldn't take advice from someone that says he looks like something and then won't post a pic.  You could be Erkel from Herkel for all we know.
> If you want people to take your advice, you'll need to make them want to take it - and the only way is to give them proof of your accomplishments.
> Also, if you are a farmer and construction worker, how do you make posts all day?


 Hi Maddog. You are entirely free to do as you please. Think as you please. And believe what you will. 

There is one thing you can do though - look at the photo of the Men I posted and SEE what THEY have accomplished anyway. (Even if you do not believe they are respresentative of what I also HAVE DONE). Even if you find you are not willing to believe that I am as I have said I am and that those Men DO represent what I HAVE accomplished at least consider what THEY HAVE ACCOMPLISHED - if you look closely you will see they have WORKED FOR AND EARNED their Muscle in all its purity. Forget me and focus on yourself and what those Men have accomplished. Ask yourself if you think you can achieve AS THEY HAVE DONE. If you take my advice you will not fail. In the end it is entirely up to you what you do - or not - and what you achieve - or not. 

As for my being a farmer and working construction everyday that is absolutely true. I am able to adjust my time because of the work I do. Notice I am not on the Board all day long. I do have work to do and a living to make and I work damn hard at it. I am very flexible and am able to be flexible in my work. I earn every penny I make. Guaranteed!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

This guys nuts.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow...lol *just read all of John H's posts* I think this thread has gotten a little off topic and out of hand...


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Wow...lol *just read all of John H's posts* I think this thread has gotten a little off topic and out of hand...


Wait what did you mean by this?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2004)

Will this thread started out as a couple of motivational paragraphs and has gotten way out of hand. I read a couple of John's posts and realized just HOW off topic this thread has gotten.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Cow. I am actually BiSexual - another natural variation of Sexuality in Human Beings, nature and life. But I am not ignorant to the hatred and the bigotry of some. An ounce of prevention is always worth a pound of cure. I will always protect my family and my friends first. And I am not out to brag or boast. I and what I do and have done speaks for itself Bodybuilding wise especially and those that know me personally know me. I am not out to prove anything necessarily to anyone.  Take Care, John H.



My point is that you do not risk persecution if you take pictures of yourself and don't include your face in the photo.  There is no way that I will see the pictures then see you walking around one day with your shirt off and say, "I recognize those nipples!"

However, you do risk persecution by stating that you are bisexual on these forums.  There are only a few reasons that come to my mind why you would not post pictures:

One, you are lying.  Two, you do not have access to the equipment to do so (Although I find that hard to believe; you have to know someone who has a digital cam or scanner).  Three, you are lazy.  Four, you are unreasonable and can't accept the fact that there is zero risk of you being persecuted if you post pictures without your face in them.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

^LOL^


----------



## John H. (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> This guys nuts.



Spitfire. If you think I am "nuts" then can you explain to me what you think "sane" is? What are your thoughts on someone who is in your opinion "sane". How am I "nuts" by wanting other Men to BE the very best they CAN BE and encouraging them?

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> My point is that you do not risk persecution if you take pictures of yourself and don't include your face in the photo.  There is no way that I will see the pictures then see you walking around one day with your shirt off and say, "I recognize those nipples!"
> 
> However, you do risk persecution by stating that you are bisexual on these forums.  There are only a few reasons that come to my mind why you would not post pictures:
> ...



Cow. Obviously you have never had someone hate you or be bigoted towards you or you would not write such statements. You have NO IDEA whatsoever what  you are talking about personally speaking.  My chest Muscles will be remembered and will the rest of my body. 

I was not born yesterday. I know the risks a person can take. Yes I have said I am BiSexual. It IS a very natural part of life and living as is Heterosexuality and Homosexuality. Variety DOES EXIST in all things in life and living including Sexuality. BUT I am aware of the hatred and the bigotry some "religious types" place on this and that is WITHOUT any truthfulness or accuracy. Like I said, "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" - My family and friends do not need the b. s. that is associated with bigoted and hateful people but I will speak my mind truthfully and accurately about whatever - anonymously - "John H." is NOT my real name (I have stated this in the past) and where I say I live is not my real place of residence. Given the attitude and the nastiness of some I can speak without personally being affected by the ignorance - and stupidity - and bigotry. Do NOT take that as ME being at all worried PERSONALLY - I CAN AND HAVE AND WILL TAKE CARE OF MYSELF - do not doubt that!

I am not "lazy" and I do not "lie" - I have no reason to be associated with being either at all. People that know me personally know that for sure. I have nothing to hide. I am not unreasonable at all. How old are you? Can you conduct a conversation as an adult? Are you a Man? I WORK with Men each and every day - they KNOW me for sure. And I them. We get along very well and many are my close friends. Some lifelong. 

John H.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

Yo, why dont you understand that you are not encouraging anyone, your scareing the shit out of us, not to mention weirding us out, why dont you take a new approach to "encouraging" people like normallity. It works much better


----------



## John H. (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Yo, why dont you understand that you are not encouraging anyone, your scareing the shit out of us, not to mention weirding us out, why dont you take a new approach to "encouraging" people like normallity. It works much better



Spitfire. How old ARE you? Reread my original post which started this thread. How does that "scar(e) the shit out of us..."?  Now a person CAN develop a scary body - one that is so damn good even he could pass out in disbelief - what's wrong with having a body that well developed? I simply said that IF a person focuses on the basics and stays with it and all aspects and perserveres he can not help but gain Muscle - GUARANTEED. The quality and size, etc. will depend on how much he is willing to put into the effort, his program, nutrition, rest, etc. Being honest about that and all aspects of it GUARANTEES MUSCLE. 

How do you think I am "...weirding us out..."? That makes no sense at all. To say that actually  sounds juvenile.

I stand by what I have said.

John H.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

Im 12.5 almost 13, whats your point.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

lol


----------



## j.h.ater (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> "My chest Muscles will be remembered and will the rest of my body. "
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## once was fat (Apr 8, 2004)

This guy john h is really confused.  Reminds me of one of those kids from children of the corn.  Malakai


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to say, these three pages of thread get my Official

"POINTLESS THREAD OF THE YEAR AWARD"


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Muscle weighs more that fat. MUCH BETTER!



By volume yes, making a 6'1" 193 pound guy pretty darn small.  I am way over that number and not that big.

Now 5'7" 205 @ 7% bodyfat on the other hand looks pretty darn good, not yet huge still.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Cow. Obviously you have never had someone hate you or be bigoted towards you or you would not write such statements. You have NO IDEA whatsoever what  you are talking about personally speaking.  My chest Muscles will be remembered and will the rest of my body.
> 
> I was not born yesterday. I know the risks a person can take. Yes I have said I am BiSexual. It IS a very natural part of life and living as is Heterosexuality and Homosexuality. Variety DOES EXIST in all things in life and living including Sexuality. BUT I am aware of the hatred and the bigotry some "religious types" place on this and that is WITHOUT any truthfulness or accuracy. Like I said, "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" - My family and friends do not need the b. s. that is associated with bigoted and hateful people but I will speak my mind truthfully and accurately about whatever - anonymously - "John H." is NOT my real name (I have stated this in the past) and where I say I live is not my real place of residence. Given the attitude and the nastiness of some I can speak without personally being affected by the ignorance - and stupidity - and bigotry. Do NOT take that as ME being at all worried PERSONALLY - I CAN AND HAVE AND WILL TAKE CARE OF MYSELF - do not doubt that!
> ...



Alright, first of all there is a very slim chance that I, or anyone else on this board, will ever see you in real life.  Second of all, there is a very slim chance that if I were to sight you then you wouldn't have your shirt on.  Finally, there is absolutely no chance that I would remember your chest.  How can you possibly tell yourself that I would recognize some guy's chest that I saw a picture of on the Internet.  Finally, I have had plenty of people be hateful towards me for various reasons.  Granted, I don't have experience with persecution for being homosexual, but everyone has had their share of problems concerning people's opinions about them.

Your second paragraph is a completely off-topic rant that makes no sense.

What does my age have to do with anything?  In what way have I not conducted myself as an adult?  I simply think that you are being completely unreasonable.  I would approximate the chance of seeing your picture on the Internet and then randomly running into you in real life without your shirt on and recognizing your body to about 1 in a billion.  The chance is virtually zero.

I could really care less if you post pictures of yourself or not.  I just wanted to understand why you wouldn't do it, because some people do seem to care.  You obviously have no good reason.  The only reason why is because your view of reality is completely warped and you can't stay on topic.  You keep babbling about how homosexualism is natural and variety is the spice of life, etc.  What does that have to do with anything?  

You boggle my mind with your insane ranting.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> The only reason why is because your view of reality is completely warped and you can't stay on topic.  You keep babbling about how homosexualism is natural and variety is the spice of life, etc.  What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> You boggle my mind with your insane ranting.



Lol.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

^^LOL^^


----------



## John H. (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Im 12.5 almost 13, whats your point.



Spitfire. If you are speaking to me... If you are referring to the size of your Biceps at this measurement they could be very good if they are also representative of the rest of your body and you are well built. Size is not the only way to determine if a Man is well-built. You can (meaning anyone here) can have Biceps that measure 12.5 almost 13 and be damn good for your size overall. 

The point of my creating this thread was to encourage all Men to DO their very best and stay with it and that your Muscle IS GUARANTEED if you pay close attention to the basics and perservere. 

Where all the hatefulness from some posting here is coming from given the original topic leads me to believe there are some childish people here - those that are not grown up and adult and willing to discuss as a Man. 

If you want to listen to what I have to say, fine. If not, fine. But what I said originally is absolutely the truth. I was addressing those that might be thinking they will not get what they want - I am saying THEY WILL IF they STAY WITH IT intelligently and perservere. GUARANTEED MUSCLE. It WILL happen!

John H.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, so your name is not John and your not from Meadeville Pa.  What else isn't true? How can people believe anything you say? I'll save you the trouble - "I have to protect me and my family and I can definitely do that for SURE."
You came onto a bodybuilding forum and have used it to propogate your abherrent sexual views.  The only thing you have done is solidify other's positions against it.  When you hear people say you are "weirding" them out, you are doing just this.
"But maddog, I just want you to have an open mind and be open and receptive to all positions and all natural ways of living."
People for the most part are highly educated and have had college and grad school (and school of life) courses in world religion, human sexuality, etc. and have already decided which ones they choose to follow.  It seems you are wasting your time here and that of others.  Why don't you find a religous or sexual forum where you can present your ideas.


----------



## John H. (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Alright, first of all there is a very slim chance that I, or anyone else on this board, will ever see you in real life.  Second of all, there is a very slim chance that if I were to sight you then you wouldn't have your shirt on.  Finally, there is absolutely no chance that I would remember your chest.  How can you possibly tell yourself that I would recognize some guy's chest that I saw a picture of on the Internet.  Finally, I have had plenty of people be hateful towards me for various reasons.  Granted, I don't have experience with persecution for being homosexual, but everyone has had their share of problems concerning people's opinions about them.
> 
> Your second paragraph is a completely off-topic rant that makes no sense.
> ...



Cow. My reasons for not posting a photograph of myself I have stated. I made that statement by way of an explanation for those that are discussing as an adult. 

The second paragraph was in answer to a comment / question posed to me as to why I was not posting a photo of myself. I can post a photo of someone who is an honest representative of me since I have been asked to post a photo and I explained why it was not a photo of me. Whether you care or not is not material. I was offering this as a way of those that wanted to know truthfully to have some idea. 

As to me asking your age, given the reply you have made I felt it necessary to ask - you sound as if you are younger and not necessarily willing to have a discussion as an adult. You say you wanted to understand why I would not post a photo of myself - I answered that question as an adult. I know what I am talking about and my reasons. If it was just me and no one else would be affected I would post my photos - I know what I have done to accomplish my goals. Those that know me personally know as well. The photos I posted were actually chosen by a couple of Men who know me and they said to me that I certainly looked very much like these men - thus I borrowed these photos based on their unbiased opinions. I have asked others showing them the photos and they have also agreed. I did not even know about these photos myself, they were brought to my attention by others who know me. Also, I am not a person that goes around bragging necessarily or feel I am so "special". 

The reason I spoke about the variations that do exist in Sexuality - Heterosexuality, BiSexuality and Homosexuality is because they are all a very natural part of life and living whether you, I or anyone else agree or not. Read this book which gives scientific information about  the naturalness: BIOLOGICAL EXUBERANCE, by Bruce Bagemihl (St. Martin´s Press). 

I am completely in touch with the way things ARE. I can most definitely defend myself but I am not willing that my family and friends have to experience the b. s. that exists in this world. Some of those that have commented here on this thread for example are proof of their immaturity and total lack of any understanding about life and living. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> Ok, so your name is not John and your not from Meadeville Pa.  What else isn't true? How can people believe anything you say? I'll save you the trouble - "I have to protect me and my family and I can definitely do that for SURE."
> You came onto a bodybuilding forum and have used it to propogate your abherrent sexual views.  The only thing you have done is solidify other's positions against it.  When you hear people say you are "weirding" them out, you are doing just this.
> "But maddog, I just want you to have an open mind and be open and receptive to all positions and all natural ways of living."
> People for the most part are highly educated and have had college and grad school (and school of life) courses in world religion, human sexuality, etc. and have already decided which ones they choose to follow.  It seems you are wasting your time here and that of others.  Why don't you find a religous or sexual forum where you can present your ideas.



Mad. Those are the only things that are not true - for obvious reasons. I am not the only person to not truly give their name and location. (Meadville does not have an "e" after the "d" in Meadville). Everything else is absolutely true. You can choose to believe it or not. I could not care less. 

I came to this site to discuss as an adult - all things including Bodybuilding. 

You mention that people "for the most part are highly educated and have had college and grad school..." - I know of some who have had these things and I am not impressed with what they actually learned or accomplished at all. In fact I have talked with many who are Professors at well-known colleges (I speak to all kinds of people) and they tell me many times how they are very upset that many who go to college go there just to take up space and never really honestly want to learn and are there to just party. They also state that many are there because their parents paid for them to be there but that they are not there to actually learn.  Talking with some and listening to comments made by some I can believe that is absolutely true. Not everyone is in college to¨"take up space" and "just party" but it sure looks as if far too many are. I personally have learned from all points of life and living and will. I consider all things and all that is said. 

How is it that you feel you can tell me what I can and can not say and when? Have you served in war for this country and earned your way? I have. Honorably. 

John H.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, I have 5 confirmed kills and then served as a cop later (I have posted pics that confirm this) - to answer your question not that it matters and I don't see what the point of that is.  Also, I paid my way through college and grad school and made a point of never missing a class.
I'm am suggesting a forum that would be more on topic for you and didn't say that I could  "tell (you) what (you)  can and can not say and when"  
You are welcome to continue to present your views here, but with each post, you only solidify my feelings on your positions.
I'll be out for awhile, but you are welcome to continue the discussion with others.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

FIRST of all you ask me my AGE dip shit! NOT my BICEPT dize

SECOND Why the FUCK do you keep referring to EVERYONE as 'MEN', whats you PROBLEM with womem? 

AND the LAST thing I will EVER type to you 

GET A LIFE 'MAN'


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

If the guy doesn't want to, or has no means to post his own pictures big deal.

Now on the other hand he could have taken other peoples pictures and said they were his own, I have known of two people on the boards who have been caught doing this, pretty stupid.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

This whole threads pretty stupid, funny, but stupid.


----------



## kvyd (Apr 9, 2004)

12.5-13 is a very small bicep hah


----------



## kvyd (Apr 9, 2004)

john h your a little weird


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

He just repeats everything he says
over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over....etc, you get the picture.

Im starting to really wonder about him...
what if hes not really a person?

What i think is that he made up a lie a long time ago on this board
and now he tried to defend himself in anyway possible....

Sorry John H.
but you really are just a complete weirdo


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> J. H. Hater. (You must be from www.bodybuilding.com since many there - not all - communicate as you do with others as if they know it all). I guess what was on my mind did not translate into my fingers when I was typing. A pound of anything does weigh a pound. I was speaking of volume and did not state my thoughts correctly.
> 
> I can tell you "hating" will eat you up. You are entirely free to hate all you want.
> ...



Where are you from? i dont think the "old school" is enough explanation for your odd way of relaying your thoughts.... are you the leader of a muscle cult?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 9, 2004)

Obviously he's fishing for hot gay bodybuilder guy's who live in PA.  You guy's haven't caught onto this?  He only talks about how nice men with muscles look and how being gay is natural.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 9, 2004)

am i the only one who thinks this is funny? i laugh everytime i read one of John. H's posts... call me childish if you want to.. im only 16 anyway..   

maybe this guy has a wierd sense of humor and is gettin a kick out of rewriting the same arguements about bisexuality and worshiping "pure muscle" his perfect chest to get on everybody's nerves


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

trizzle my nizzel


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> Yes, I have 5 confirmed kills and then served as a cop later (I have posted pics that confirm this) - to answer your question not that it matters and I don't see what the point of that is.  Also, I paid my way through college and grad school and made a point of never missing a class.
> I'm am suggesting a forum that would be more on topic for you and didn't say that I could  "tell (you) what (you)  can and can not say and when"
> You are welcome to continue to present your views here, but with each post, you only solidify my feelings on your positions.
> I'll be out for awhile, but you are welcome to continue the discussion with others.



Maddog. Please re-read my original post which started this thread and the subsequent posts others made in their effort to derail the topic. What I said IS TRUE AND VERY ACCURATE. It was made in an effort to encourage those that might think they "will not get there" - THEY WILL IF THEY STICK WITH IT and FOLLOW THE BASICS. That was and is the point to my making this thread. It is GUARANTEED as long as a person is WILLING to earn and work for their goals truthfully. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> FIRST of all you ask me my AGE dip shit! NOT my BICEPT dize
> 
> SECOND Why the FUCK do you keep referring to EVERYONE as 'MEN', whats you PROBLEM with womem?
> ...



Spitfire. I THOUGHT you were referring to your Biceps size. On a Man that IS VERY WELL BUILT even if they are relatively small in size it does not matter as long as he is well built. 

If you are 12.5 or 13 in age then I can understand how and why you would make the comments you made to me you do. You have some growing up to do. 

As for Men AND Women I have NO PROBLEM with either. I LIKE people - I could care less what their Gender is - I like PEOPLE. As with anything else some are very good and some are not.

You might want to learn to speak as an adult and a Man  - you will be one eventually - at least in age. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> This whole threads pretty stupid, funny, but stupid.



Spitfire. Please RE-READ my original post I started this thread with. Read it carefully. IT IS TRUE - PERIOD. It applies to everyone. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> 12.5-13 is a very small bicep hah



Hi Kvyd. I have know Men with Biceps this size but were VERY WELL BUILT - just small in stature overall BUT VERY WELL BUILT - it IS the quality and purity of the Muscle a Man builds that IS important not necessarily their size. I know of some VERY scary small Men - EXTREMELY AND COMPLETELY WELL BUILT - they have EVERY REASON TO BE PROUD of what they have accomplished in my book - BIGTIME!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> He just repeats everything he says
> over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over....etc, you get the picture.
> 
> ...



My. How old are you?

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> Where are you from? i dont think the "old school" is enough explanation for your odd way of relaying your thoughts.... are you the leader of a muscle cult?



TriZZle305. Please RE-READ the original post I made on this thread. It applies to those who ARE SINCERELY INTERESTED in BUILDING their bodies but may be questioning whether they will get there or not and to those who are still on the fence about Bodybuilding in general. What I said IS ABSOLUTELY TRUE. Now if you do not care to read it, don't. If you are not interested sincerely in Bodybuilding why are you here?

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Obviously he's fishing for hot gay bodybuilder guy's who live in PA.  You guy's haven't caught onto this?  He only talks about how nice men with muscles look and how being gay is natural.




Maniclion. NOTHING could be FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH. I don't have to "go fishing" for anything!

As for being "Gay" - or "straight" or "inbetween" (Heterosexual, BiSexual and Homosexual) ALL ARE completely natural and part of the variety that EXISTS in ALL things in LIFE AND LIVING. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 10, 2004)

Please re-read my original post I started this thread with. That IS MY POINT. John H.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 10, 2004)

How do you measure muscle quality and purity? what units are they measured in?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Cow. My reasons for not posting a photograph of myself I have stated. I made that statement by way of an explanation for those that are discussing as an adult.
> 
> The second paragraph was in answer to a comment / question posed to me as to why I was not posting a photo of myself. I can post a photo of someone who is an honest representative of me since I have been asked to post a photo and I explained why it was not a photo of me. Whether you care or not is not material. I was offering this as a way of those that wanted to know truthfully to have some idea.
> ...



I responded to your questions as an adult as well.  Just because I threw some humor into my post to reduce the level of hostility that you may or may not preceive from me does not invalidate my response.

Also, you did provide me with an explanation as to why you didn't want to post your pictures.  However, I retorted with reasons why I thought that was nonsense.  You're reasoning for not posting your pictures is to prevent something that is virtually impossible.

I'm done with this thread.  Your posts are reminiscent of a drunk person.  You repeat the same mantra over and over and refuse to directly address what people are saying in response to you.  

Peace and love.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> TriZZle305. Please RE-READ the original post I made on this thread. It applies to those who ARE SINCERELY INTERESTED in BUILDING their bodies but may be questioning whether they will get there or not and to those who are still on the fence about Bodybuilding in general. What I said IS ABSOLUTELY TRUE. Now if you do not care to read it, don't. If you are not interested sincerely in Bodybuilding why are you here?
> 
> John H.



(MAN talk)If you could stay focused on one topic at a time youd know that I did not challenge the validity of your original post, i simply questioned the diction you use to present your ideas... i find it abnormal, (16 yr old talk)and i belive most will agree that ur just a weirdo.. why do you capitalize certain words... why do you continue to argue over nothing? if you think its funny just say so...  ill agree with you on that


----------



## John H. (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guaranteed Muscle*



> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> I responded to your questions as an adult as well.  Just because I threw some humor into my post to reduce the level of hostility that you may or may not preceive from me does not invalidate my response.
> 
> Also, you did provide me with an explanation as to why you didn't want to post your pictures.  However, I retorted with reasons why I thought that was nonsense.  You're reasoning for not posting your pictures is to prevent something that is virtually impossible.
> ...



Cow. Me? A "drunk person"? You sign off your message "Peace and love" - do you know that those words really mean? 

As for my reasons I gave them and I have said why I would not post photos of myself. They are very valid reasons. If you do not agree with them that is entirely up to you but it is my decision based on the information I have at hand and my experiences and what I have seen, known, heard, etc.  My family and my friends do not need b. s. coming from some  "religious types" who SAY they know all about love and kindness and God and Christ , etc. but ARE the most hateful and bigoted people I have ever come in contact with. 

I did address your questions directly. Re-read them, perhaps you will understand then after having done so carefully. Whether you agree or not with my decision is moot. I have made it and as it effects me or those I care about. 

As to your humor, I saw none. Maybe you were being sarcastic? Or even hostile? That is how I took what YOU were saying. That is what you wrote. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> (MAN talk)If you could stay focused on one topic at a time youd know that I did not challenge the validity of your original post, i simply questioned the diction you use to present your ideas... i find it abnormal, (16 yr old talk)and i belive most will agree that ur just a weirdo.. why do you capitalize certain words... why do you continue to argue over nothing? if you think its funny just say so...  ill agree with you on that



TriZZle305. Re-read my original post. If it applies to you fine, if not fine. Capitalization is for emphasis. As for staying on a topic, I do. I also respond to what people write and how. 

Arguing? Not me. What I originally posted is absolutely true. Ther is nothing to argue about. 

How old are you?

John H.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 12, 2004)

Honestly this thread isnt going anywhere. If you dont like what John H. writes, then dont read it. He isnt doing anything wrong. If you find it strange, then feel free to not look.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 12, 2004)

lol
In response to your questions

I am 10.7
and trizzle is prolly 2.5


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 12, 2004)

no im not quite 2.5 
im a BABY not a MAN


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Honestly this thread isnt going anywhere. If you dont like what John H. writes, then dont read it. He isnt doing anything wrong. If you find it strange, then feel free to not look.



Agreed!

Although I'm afraid of starting all this again, I just couldn't resist, so I'd like to say that... ummm... A pound of feathers weighs more than a pound of bricks.

You didn't expect this one did you? 

The explanation comes from Archimedes law and the apparent weight thingie... So, if you weigh a pound of feathers and one of bricks, what you are actually measuring is their apparent weight, in air. Normally, a pound of feathers has a much greater volume than one of brick and thus, due to Archimede's law, a greater force corresponds to it, acting opposite to its weight.

Hope you're still following this...

So, if Ga(feather)=Ga(brick) and Fa(feather)>Fa(brick) and Ga=G-Fa => G(feather)>G(brick), where Ga=apparent weight, G=weight, Fa=Archimedic force.

Go figure!


----------



## god hand (Dec 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> The very best way to achieve the Muscle you WANT is to stick with it. It WILL come FOR SURE as long as you stay focused, make sure you get the proper nutrition, rest, and DO the exercises concentrating on what you are doing. Communicate with each muscle as you are doing them. Become aware of your body while you do each exercise telling it what you want and listening too to what your body tells you. Remember too that just because you may think you are tired does not always mean that you need to rest. You may just want to rachet it up more because demands you make are one of the factors in muscle growth.
> 
> If you REALLY want Muscle you must honestly work for it but the rewards are WELL WORTH THE EFFORT and in the end it is really NOT as hard as you may sometimes think. The end result is entirely based on the honest effort you put into it. You WILL get so much more than you realize if you will only BE honest.
> 
> ...


GAY


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 19, 2005)

CowPimp


> Alright, first of all there is a very slim chance that I, or anyone else on this board, will ever see you in real life.



maddog1


> Ok, so your name is not John and your not from Meadeville Pa. What else isn't true? How can people believe anything you say? I'll save you the trouble - "I have to protect me and my family and I can definitely do that for SURE."




Shit, i'm actually from Meadville, PA.

I remember seeing a post of his a long time ago, and seeing that he was from Meadville. I asked him a few questions and said I was also from Meadville and he sent me a couple PM's talking about damn near this same shit.

This all seem's kinda weird.  I wish I could figure out who this guy is cause Meadville is not all that big.

Luckily I live in Illinois now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 19, 2005)

god hand

stop bringing back old posts and calling people "gay". Grow up will you?


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't believe I actually read this whole thread.


----------



## nmuriqi (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey John H.  What are you still doing here?  I thought i told you to go fuck your mother!!!!  Gettouttaaheeaaarr!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh shit...I didn't realize this thread is from 2004.  

Is that John H. guy still around.

Here is one of the PM's he sent me...Man is this guy weird.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fletcher6490
> ...



I'm not trying to diss the guy but he seems like some sort of internet stalker and shit.


----------



## god hand (Dec 21, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> god hand
> 
> stop bringing back old posts and calling people "gay". Grow up will you?


NO NO AND I'LL THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## stcottar (Dec 22, 2005)

A pound of BULLSHIT= a pound of stupid posts!


----------



## John H. (Dec 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> GAY



Hi God Hand,

What I said applies to ALL MEN who WANT TRUTHFULLY the BEST HEALTH they can possibly have - by EARNING IT HONESTLY AND WITH CONVICTION AND DEDICATION AND PURPOSE. It does NOT matter what the Man's Sexual Orientation is - ANY MAN - Heterosexual, BiSexual and Homosexual CAN BE THEIR VERY BEST - GUARANTEED - IF they will HONESTLY WORK FOR IT!!! It IS THE ONE THING THAT YOU WILL ACHIEVE if you HONESTLY WORK FOR IT!!!

Work  HARD for yours and SEE for yourself!!!!  GUARANTEED!!!! And let other Men APPRECIATE HONESTLY what YOU have EARNED and you BOTH will see - and UNDERSTAND - HONESTLY!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Dec 22, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> CowPimp
> 
> 
> maddog1
> ...



Hi Fletcher,

What I wrote to you through a PM (in answer to you asking me questions) is what I would say to ANY MAN - because I believe in being totally HONEST with people. 

You HAVE ACHIEVED TREMENDOUSLY and I hope - regardless of any personal hatred and bigotry you may have towards others or to me  - NEVER STOP - BECAUSE you HAVE TREMENDOUS ADDITIONAL POTENTIAL!!! 

While working out HONESTLY stop and look at yourself in the mirror - when you can pass out in disbelief at what YOU SEE (YOURSELF) BECAUSE of what YOU HAVE ACHIEVED - and WORKED DAMN HARD FOR - imagine then how others will see you as well - and REMEMBER along with the PURE AND TOTAL MUSCLE you WILL HAVE you will also HAVE the TOTAL HEALTH that goes along with it - and I am willing to bet HAPPINESS as well!!! NOTHING is a GREATER GIFT a MAN can give himself then HIS TOTAL HEALTH in EVERY FIBER of his being!!!! Regardless of how you may feel about me personally I SINCERELY HOPE you will take my words to heart and GO FOR IT FOR YOURSELF - you will then KNOW what I am talking about FOR YOURSELF!!!

I, I, WISH YOU THE VERY BEST - ALWAYS - because I KNOW you can DO IT - HONESTLY!!!!  BE YOUR VERY BEST Buddy!!!! It IS GUARANTEED - if you will only pursue it FAITHFULLY!!!!

If you wish to hate me just because I am a BiSexual Man that is your choice but you will STILL HAVE what I, I, HOPE FOR YOU!!!! 

I hope someday you will take the time to honestly understand variety in all things in life - including Sexuality among Human Beings. IT IS COMPLETELY NATURAL. Do some honest research and see for yourself. I am not lying to you at all.

Take Care, HONESTLY AND SINCERELY... You have BEAUTIFUL FURTHER!! POTENTIAL,

I AM NOT your enemy - EVER!!!

John H.


----------



## John H. (Dec 22, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> Hey John H.  What are you still doing here?  I thought i told you to go fuck your mother!!!!  Gettouttaaheeaaarr!




Hi Nmuriqi,

Haven't heard from ya for awhile...

How's your workouts going? STAY WITH IT - YOU WILL SEE for yourself!!!

YOU HAVE TREMENDOUS POTENTIAL!!!! You have done REAL WELL for yourself - why stop now? KEEP GOING!!!

BE DAMN HAPPY!!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2005)

you continue to say "if you work out honestly", what does that mean? versus working out dishonestly?


----------



## John H. (Dec 22, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Oh shit...I didn't realize this thread is from 2004.
> 
> Is that John H. guy still around.
> 
> ...



Hi Fletcher,

"...internet stalker..." - NOT AT ALL - NEVER!!!

I was only trying to talk to you MAN TO MAN and WISHING YOU THE VERY BEST FOR YOURSELF. I thought you would WANT ME to be TOTALLY HONEST with you UP FRONT is all.

Regardless of how you feel about me personally, I HOPE you WILL ALWAYS STAY WITH WORKING OUT - by now you MUST HAVE some idea that what I have said to you regarding working out IS ABSOLUTELY TRUE - LOOK AT WHAT YOU HAVE DONE SO FAR - BE YOUR VERY BEST - ALWAYS!!! NEVER give that up for anyone or anything - because your TOTAL HEALTH is worth FAR MORE than everything else!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Here is one of the PM's he sent me...Man is this guy weird.



it is not very cool to publically post a PM, hence the work *Private* Message.


----------



## John H. (Dec 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you continue to say "if you work out honestly", what does that mean? versus working out dishonestly?



Hi Robert,

There are some who work out "dishonestly",  that is, they really do NOT concentrate and are not at all FAITHFUL in their workouts and in the execution of EACH exercise WITH TOTAL PURPOSE AND MEANING!  They do not stay with their program with regard to proper nutrition and proper rest too. They think they can skimp or take short cuts.... They actually are lying to themselves - and ultimately to others - by cheating themselves so they will not BE THEIR PERSONAL BEST - they are really fooling themselves - it really only takes a little bit more effort HONESTLY DONE to ACHIEVE personal TOTALITY AND TOTAL HEALTH!!! And in the end HAPPINESS!!! 

When ANY MAN can look at himself in the mirror and SEE what HE HAS DONE - and "pass out" in disblief - HE HAS DONE what he set out to DO - and HE EARNED what HE HAS like a REAL MAN!!!

He has EVERY REASON then to BE DAMN HAPPY!!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Dec 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it is not very cool to publically post a PM, hence the work *Private* Message.



Hi Robert,

It is ok with me actually because I really want to be completely honest with people - I think it is best that way to be upfront.

PM's are that, yes. If Fletcher wants others to see it is ok with me. I still think A HELL OF A LOT of what HE HAS DONE so far and I KNOW he HAS TREMENDOUS FURTHER POTENTIAL. At least he will be partially happy with what he earns even if he finds other people to be different in some way from himself. People are different. People respond differently. I TRULY WISH him THE VERY BEST - SINCERELY...

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR Robert!!!!!!!!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## stcottar (Dec 22, 2005)

This is very strange indeed!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

Cheese doodles for all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 22, 2005)

Mmmm cheese doodles.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 22, 2005)

Listen man, I don't hate.  I don't know you.  I could really care less if you were gay, bi, straight,a tranny or a hermaphrodite. I just find it weird how you come out and tell people every post that you are bi.  I'm sorry, I think your posts are really weird and you kinda freak me out.  Maybe your just a really nice guy who likes to compliment people, or your some weird member of NAMBLA



> Originally Posted by Robert DiMaggio
> it is not very cool to publically post a PM, hence the work Private Message.


I appologize, I suppose that was wrong of me.


----------



## John H. (Dec 27, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Listen man, I don't hate.  I don't know you.  I could really care less if you were gay, bi, straight,a tranny or a hermaphrodite. I just find it weird how you come out and tell people every post that you are bi.  I'm sorry, I think your posts are really weird and you kinda freak me out.  Maybe your just a really nice guy who likes to compliment people, or your some weird member of NAMBLA
> 
> 
> I appologize, I suppose that was wrong of me.



Hi Fletcher,

All I am trying to do is BE TOTALLY HONEST with you UP FRONT. AND get YOU to KEEP GOING on what I SEE as PERFECT WORK ON YOU PART!!!!  BEAUTIFULLY DONE!!!! I am NOT trying to "freak out" anyone for any reason! I can ASSURE YOU I AM NOT weird! People that KNOW ME, KNOW ME TRUTHFULLY!! I have had other MEN tell me when they find out that I am BiSexual they CAN NOT believe it because THEY tell me "...you sure had me fooled - I NEVER would have guessed in a million years..." (THEIR words not mine...). 

You wrote to me and I feel it is very important that others know firsthand from me about myself and then we can go "from there"...

There is a photo of a Man that is VERY close to what I look like here that was posted for me. The Man's name is Nick Auger. He and I are built VERY MUCH the same. Look up the photo (I forget where it is right now) - Rockgazer posted it for me so those that those who wanted to know what I look like can get an idea.

Certainly I DO NOT "hate" you! Why would I? 

I DO FEEL STRONGLY in what I said to you about yourself and your potential - and I base what I said on what you are showing all of us so far - you have DAMN GOOD REASONS to BE DAMN PROUD and I SINCERELY hope you will CONTINUE - AND NEVER STOP WORKING OUT Fletcher - you have SUPERIOR POSSIBILITIES and when you can cause YOURSELF to pass out in disbelief at what you WILL ACCOMPLISH (when you see yourself in the mirror) - THINK - THINK - then what OTHERS will see when they see you!!! I am VERY PROUD of the DAMN HARD WORK you have done so far as evidenced by your photo you posted and I SINCERELY HOPE - regardless of what you may think of me personally as a BiSexual Man - you will take to heart SINCERELY what I say and GET AND KEEP your health the VERY BEST IT AND YOU CAN BE!!!

I do not just compliment people out-of-hand or recklessly. When I say something I MEAN what I SAY HONESTLY. If you and I were ever to meet you would see for yourself I am a Man in the truest sense of the word and that I TOO WORK OUT DAMN HARD - others tell me (I do not agree myself but then I am very hard on myself) that I am damn good - so I WANT THE VERY SAME FOR YOU is all. And your complete happiness which I KNOW MUSCLE WILL BRING to you IF you are DEDICATED AND SINCERE AND HONEST AND PERSERVERE!!! Cutting any "bull", Fletcher, you are COMPLETELY NUTS IF you do NOT DO as I hope you will do!!!

You say you moved to Illinois? (NOT BEING noisy just wondering) WHY? Meadville is fine - at least the surrounding area for sure.... Just wondering? What's in Illinois? Where in Illinois?

Take Care - SINCERELY, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 5, 2006)

*Fall is approaching...*



John H. said:


> The very best way to achieve the Muscle you WANT is to stick with it. It WILL come FOR SURE as long as you stay focused, make sure you get the proper nutrition, rest, and DO the exercises concentrating on what you are doing. Communicate with each muscle as you are doing them. Become aware of your body while you do each exercise telling it what you want and listening too to what your body tells you. Remember too that just because you may think you are tired does not always mean that you need to rest. You may just want to rachet it up more because demands you make are one of the factors in muscle growth.
> 
> If you REALLY want Muscle you must honestly work for it but the rewards are WELL WORTH THE EFFORT and in the end it is really NOT as hard as you may sometimes think. The end result is entirely based on the honest effort you put into it. You WILL get so much more than you realize if you will only BE honest.
> 
> ...



Fall is approaching.

For those who are "sitting on the fence" and still not really working out - honestly - MAKE the decision to DO SO and STICK WITH IT HONESTLY! FOLLOW THROUGH!! BECAUSE the Muscle you WORK FOR HONESTLY IS GUARANTEED you because you put forth the effort HONESTLY and follow through. Not much in life IS guaranteed - Muscle IS ONLY IF you are willing to work honestly for it and be dedicated and focused in that effort. NOTHING WORTH WHILE is necessarily something just "given" but EARNED HONESTLY. BE dedicated enough to EARN what you WANT and when you have an occasion to look at yourself in the mirror and you end up "passing out" in disbelief at what you SEE YOU HAVE achieved imagine how others will see you - not that that is the only reason you are after but the TOTAL HEALTH you will have achieved as a result - AND think about this: BUILDING COMPLETELY AND THOROUGHLY your body to BE its VERY BEST truly IS the very best gift a Man can give himself - and those that truly care about him! It can not be "taken away" - STAYING WITH IT throughout your life ALWAYS PAYS YOU - and your friends - back WITHOUT FAIL!! ALWAYS STAY WITH IT!!! It is NEVER a waist of your time - the MORE you put into working out the more you will receive!!! GUARANTEED!!!

Good luck - and take care, John H.


----------



## JGE (Sep 5, 2006)

John H. said:


> Rock hard super chiseled pure muscle is LIFE ITSELF



thats possibly the stupidest thing i have ever read in my life.


----------



## John H. (Sep 5, 2006)

JGE said:


> thats possibly the stupidest thing i have ever read in my life.



Hi JGE,

YOU would not say that IF you HAD yourself what I am talking about BECAUSE you WOULD KNOW FIRSTHAND what I am talking about! Those MEN who HAVE what I am talking about or are earning their Muscle honestly understand what I am talking about. If you are not interested in BEING your very best yourself I can see why you would say what you have said above. 

You are the person who will lose. Not the MAN who is willing to stay with it and achieve HIS VERY BEST! Because he understands IT TRULY IS GUARANTEED HE WILL SUCCEED as long as he stays focused and stays with it. There is no way he will not get what he is after. Truthfully speaking.

Try it honestly for yourself - AND SEE FOR YOURSELF!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## JGE (Sep 5, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi JGE,
> 
> YOU would not say that IF you HAD yourself what I am talking about BECAUSE you WOULD KNOW FIRSTHAND what I am talking about! Those MEN who HAVE what I am talking about or are earning their Muscle honestly understand what I am talking about. If you are not interested in BEING your very best yourself I can see why you would say what you have said above.
> 
> ...



and there was me thinking the love of my kids is life itself....

and all along it was big muscles...

i guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

JGE said:


> and there was me thinking the love of my kids is life itself....
> 
> and all along it was big muscles...
> 
> i guess you learn something new everyday.



That where YOU have it ALL WRONG.  Every FIBER of muscle tissue is BURSTING with LIFE ITSELF.  Every CELL is blessed by an UNKNOWN FORCE of GREAT magnitude.  If your HONESTLY and TRUTHFULLY and HONORABLY work for EVERY CELL of that LIFE ITSELF, then you will know.  HONESTLY.  I'm being TRUTHFUL.  This is VERIFIABLE and FACTUAL.  The evidence is INSURMOUNTABLE and it is UNDOUBTABLE.

Sorry, I didn't take my pills this morning either.  You understand.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That where YOU have it ALL WRONG.  Every FIBER of muscle tissue is BURSTING with LIFE ITSELF.  Every CELL is blessed by an UNKNOWN FORCE of GREAT magnitude.  If your HONESTLY and TRUTHFULLY and HONORABLY work for EVERY CELL of that LIFE ITSELF, then you will know.  HONESTLY.  I'm being TRUTHFUL.  This is VERIFIABLE and FACTUAL.  The evidence is INSURMOUNTABLE and it is UNDOUBTABLE.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't take my pills this morning either.  You understand.





I almost thought you were john for a second.


----------



## ErikW412 (Sep 6, 2006)

this thread is comedy gold...


----------



## rex (Sep 6, 2006)

reading this entire thread has got to be the saddest thing ive ever done, but im not in the best of moods needed to laugh. So i thank every single one of you who made that possible.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I almost thought you were john for a second.



Mission accomplished.


----------



## JGE (Sep 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That where YOU have it ALL WRONG.  Every FIBER of muscle tissue is BURSTING with LIFE ITSELF.  Every CELL is blessed by an UNKNOWN FORCE of GREAT magnitude.  If your HONESTLY and TRUTHFULLY and HONORABLY work for EVERY CELL of that LIFE ITSELF, then you will know.  HONESTLY.  I'm being TRUTHFUL.  This is VERIFIABLE and FACTUAL.  The evidence is INSURMOUNTABLE and it is UNDOUBTABLE.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't take my pills this morning either.  You understand.






			
				Mr Burns said:
			
		

> Excellent



.


----------



## John H. (Sep 6, 2006)

JGE said:


> and there was me thinking the love of my kids is life itself....
> 
> and all along it was big muscles...
> 
> i guess you learn something new everyday.



Hi JGE,

Love of your kids is also life itself! For sure! Some "parents" do not really love or care for their children....

Muscles do not have to be "big" necessarily - just built to be their very best and to their maximum potential. Every fiber of every muscle. They are a extremely important part of damn good health overall.

My thread was an effort to have others realize the importance of being your very best because each person CAN BE if they will only work honestly for it and also to be focused and dedicated - because good health is very important and saves a lot of grief in life.  Talking about it is important but doing something positive is what makes it happen.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 6, 2006)

1.

I'm 16 years old. If you will now call me childish and ignorant, I will call you a retarded christian-naturalist faggot advertisement on coke.

2.

This thread is the best thing I've read in weeks. I'm definitely going to sig this.

3. 

Real and HONEST muscle REALLY is life though! Yesterday I felt my biceps and I ALMOST fainted looking at the pure beauty of it. I even had a CONVERSATION with it AND IT ADMITTED IT WAS QUALITY MUSCLE. That's why I know my biceps is HONEST AND FAITHFUL. I love my hard, flawless biceps.

http://www.realworkoutsinc.com/images/q-moon-triceps-sm.jpg
That is my PURE quality biceps. It's not really me but people always say I look like that guy (they RECOGNIZE my faithful biceps). 

Take care,

Witchblade


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

JGE said:


> thats possibly the stupidest thing i have ever read in my life.


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

JGE said:


> and there was me thinking the love of my kids is life itself....
> 
> and all along it was big muscles...
> 
> i guess you learn something new everyday.


*JGE welcome to IM*


----------



## JGE (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *JGE welcome to IM*



Hello there.


----------



## jcote (Sep 7, 2006)

I cannot believe I read through 10 pages of this thread!  
It's like driving by an accident, you can't look away!   


BTW, many have said I look just like my avatar!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I'm on the beer and TV routine.  It worked even better than my purchasing equipment and stashing it in my basement routine.


really? I use mine as a clothes rack for drying clothes.




you cant expect a few flames every so often, it is common FUCKING sense.




Good post, really well said. No kidding.


----------



## John H. (Sep 30, 2006)

*If you DO....*



jcote said:


> I cannot believe I read through 10 pages of this thread!
> It's like driving by an accident, you can't look away!
> 
> 
> BTW, many have said I look just like my avatar!



Hi Jcote,

If you DO - you KNOW what I am talking about for damn sure!!!  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That where YOU have it ALL WRONG.  Every FIBER of muscle tissue is BURSTING with LIFE ITSELF.  Every CELL is blessed by an UNKNOWN FORCE of GREAT magnitude.  If your HONESTLY and TRUTHFULLY and HONORABLY work for EVERY CELL of that LIFE ITSELF, then you will know.  HONESTLY.  I'm being TRUTHFUL.  This is VERIFIABLE and FACTUAL.  The evidence is INSURMOUNTABLE and it is UNDOUBTABLE.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't take my pills this morning either.  You understand.



Hi Cow,

Maybe you think it is "overly enthusiastic" however BEING TOTALLY SMART AND ENTHUSIASTIC along with WORKING OUT HONESTLY AND FOLLOWING THROUGH with intelligence in a Man's Program will get him what he seeks!!!!!

Any "pills" should be those that would be healthy for any Man to consume to help with his nutrition and ultimate results HE WILL OBTAIN!!!

And YES, that IS GUARANTEED - any MAN can BE HIS VERY BEST - IF he WORKS FOR THAT HONESTLY AND INTELLIGENTLY!!!!

Sometimes it takes something "extreme" to get others to UNDERSTAND -  AND BE MOTIVATED ENOUGH -  what you are talking about - and HAVE THEM DO FOR THEMSELVES AND SUCCEED THEMSELVES!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Cow,
> 
> Maybe you think it is "overly enthusiastic" however BEING TOTALLY SMART AND ENTHUSIASTIC along with WORKING OUT HONESTLY AND FOLLOWING THROUGH with intelligence in a Man's Program will get him what he seeks!!!!!
> 
> ...


holy shit, are you like a fucking cheerleader?! Shut up already


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Cow,
> 
> Maybe you think it is "overly enthusiastic" however BEING TOTALLY SMART AND ENTHUSIASTIC along with WORKING OUT HONESTLY AND FOLLOWING THROUGH with intelligence in a Man's Program will get him what he seeks!!!!!
> 
> ...





**wonders if all 2,765 posts of his are retarded**









**hopes so**


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Cow,
> 
> Maybe you think it is "overly enthusiastic" however BEING TOTALLY SMART AND ENTHUSIASTIC along with WORKING OUT HONESTLY AND FOLLOWING THROUGH with intelligence in a Man's Program will get him what he seeks!!!!!
> 
> ...


the more i look at this post, the more i want to drop a sink on your head and poke you in the eye with a broomstick.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> **wonders if all 2,765 posts of his are retarded**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope springs eternal....

the guy *is *a fucking tard...


----------



## John H. (Sep 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> hope springs eternal....
> 
> the guy *is *a fucking tard...



Hi Juggeraut,

Forget for a minute you are upset with me for whatever reason. THINK about what I am trying to ENCOURAGE you and others TO DO. And what THAT WOULD MEAN - FOR YOU - ESPECIALLY if you DID follow through and ACCOMPLISH what I would WANT FOR YOU AS A FELLOW MAN. UNDERSTAND some people need the encouragement and that push to DO for themselves what THEY CAN DO IF THEY ONLY WILL!!! And the MUSCLE THEY CAN HAVE!!! Be angry or upset with me if you want - but if YOU DO WHAT I ASK AND GET WHAT I KNOW YOU CAN DO - IMAGINE THAT - AND DO MORE - DO IT AND SEE FOR YOURSELF - I AM NOT LYING AT ALL - NOT ONE WORD!!!!!
BE TOTALLY MUSCLED AND TOTALLY RIPPED and SEE FOR YOURSELF WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT AND ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO DO FOR THEMSELVES!!!! YOU will BE the one who BENEFITS and those that truly care about you!!!

Take Care, and good luck!!!, John H.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> 1.
> 
> I'm 16 years old. If you will now call me childish and ignorant, I will call you a retarded christian-naturalist faggot advertisement on coke.
> 
> ...



 Thank you dude. Thank you!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Juggeraut,
> 
> Forget for a minute you are upset with me for whatever reason. THINK about what I am trying to ENCOURAGE you and others TO DO. And what THAT WOULD MEAN - FOR YOU - ESPECIALLY if you DID follow through and ACCOMPLISH what I would WANT FOR YOU AS A FELLOW MAN. UNDERSTAND some people need the encouragement and that push to DO for themselves what THEY CAN DO IF THEY ONLY WILL!!! And the MUSCLE THEY CAN HAVE!!! Be angry or upset with me if you want - but if YOU DO WHAT I ASK AND GET WHAT I KNOW YOU CAN DO - IMAGINE THAT - AND DO MORE - DO IT AND SEE FOR YOURSELF - I AM NOT LYING AT ALL - NOT ONE WORD!!!!!
> BE TOTALLY MUSCLED AND TOTALLY RIPPED and SEE FOR YOURSELF WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT AND ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO DO FOR THEMSELVES!!!! YOU will BE the one who BENEFITS and those that truly care about you!!!
> ...


uhhhh shut the fuck up, please?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> **wonders if all 2,765 posts of his are retarded**


they are. i checked.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> they are. i checked.



WOW.  

To post that much without actually conveying ANY significant meaning!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

The entertainment value of John H's posts is insurmountable.  Three cheers for the man who liberally presses his caps lock button!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> The entertainment value of John H's posts is insurmountable.  Three cheers for the man who liberally presses his caps lock button!


uhhh  YEAH!!!!! MAN.


----------



## skitzo (Oct 1, 2006)

no but a cup af muscle weights more than a cup of fat


----------



## JonnyStead (Oct 1, 2006)

I cant believe I read 11 pages of that - phew

Guys I think John H maybe seeking a little attention here... I'd just let it go - just my viewpoint and really John I dont need a reply, honest - but the message "Train and you will get bigger with determination" is well embedded now - ta.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 1, 2006)

so i guess we should realize that ronnie coleman trained with determination and thought like a man. He originally started out looking like Scotty Pippin, went to prison for a night and became a juice monster with determination
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## jcote (Oct 3, 2006)

skitzo said:


> no but a cup af muscle weights more than a cup of fat



Only on the third Tuesday of a leap year.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 3, 2006)

jcote said:


> Only on the third Tuesday of a leap year.



um, it really DOES weigh more than a cup of fat...a cup is a measure of volume...and muscle is more dense...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> um, it really DOES weigh more than a cup of fat...a cup is a measure of volume...and muscle is more dense...



  


A pound of muscle and a pound of fat are the same.  they are both a pound.

If we stuffed as much fat into a cup as we could and as much muscle into a cup as we could, we would fit more muscle into the cup because it is denser.  If we then took those cups and weighed them out, the muscle would weigh more.


----------



## John H. (Nov 27, 2006)

*As long  as you understand and follow through....*



JonnyStead said:


> I cant believe I read 11 pages of that - phew
> 
> Guys I think John H maybe seeking a little attention here... I'd just let it go - just my viewpoint and really John I dont need a reply, honest - but the message "Train and you will get bigger with determination" is well embedded now - ta.



Hi Jonny,

As long as you understand what I am saying and follow through FOR YOURSELF - and those that truly care about you is all that matters. Whether you like me or dislike me is not what is important - that you DO FOR YOURSELF AND BE the VERY BEST YOU CAN BE and always stick with it - that's what IS IMPORTANT.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2006)

You ever thought of becoming a stand-up?


----------



## John H. (Nov 28, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> You ever thought of becoming a stand-up?




Hi Witch...,

I do "stand up"!!   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yanick said:


> so a pound of muscle weighs more than a pound of fat?



No, they weigh the same


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> A pound of muscle and a pound of fat are the same.  they are both a pound.
> 
> If we stuffed as much fat into a cup as we could and as much muscle into a cup as we could, we would fit more muscle into the cup because it is denser.  If we then took those cups and weighed them out, the muscle would weigh more.



I bet you've done this before.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> I bet you've done this before.



what, stuffed fat into a cup?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what, stuffed fat into a cup?



We all get bored from time to time, theres no shame in it.


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 15, 2006)

A pound is a pound, regardless of what it may be, regardless of if it's muscle or fat! Whoever doesn't know that is just a moron!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2006)

So then what happens if you throw a hat into the Red Sea?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2006)

Come on man, be more specific then that.

What kind of hat?
Is it overcast that day?
What is the Temperature of the Air?
What is the Temperature of the Sea?
What direction is the wind blowing?
What is the Barometric Pressure?


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what, stuffed fat into a cup?



yes

well, if you want to call it that.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Come on man, be more specific then that.
> 
> What kind of hat?
> Is it overcast that day?
> ...


You're serious?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> You're serious?


Dead serious, mate. This is about the fundamental laws of physics that uphold this very planet we live on.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2006)

FINE; what happens is that the fucking hat gets wet. That's what happens!!!! I hope you're satisfied!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Witch...,
> 
> I do "stand up"!!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 18, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> So then what happens if you throw a hat into the Red Sea?



Whaaaat???...LMFAO!!!!


----------



## ErikW412 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumping for entertainment value only


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 24, 2009)

ErikW412 said:


> Bumping for entertainment value only



Go away john


----------

